# New Sacramento Druggists



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's my ever growing collection of Sacramento meds.  Some I've posted before, but I think there's 8 new ones and some other various California meds.  

 For now all the Sacramento's fit in this one display with a couple of space fillers.






 3 Boston Drug Store's




















 2 R.E. Googing's

























 4 Walther & Bell's.  The one with the larger flared lip is the odd one out.  Larger lip and an M on the base.















 Tufts & Spieker's

























 Apothecary's and a Chemist















 Still my favorite, maybe second to the Larger Gogings.















 Just some various other California meds that found their way to me too.


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2009)

GREAT PICTURES AND GREAT BOTTLES! THANK YOU FOR SHOWING THEM! JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 25, 2009)

I love the logo designs.  I grew up an hour north of Sacramento.  Sometimes I miss Cali, but mostly I dont.


----------



## epackage (Aug 25, 2009)

Does every bottle lean to the right just a tiny bit or do I need to level my computer desk?.....nice collection


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 25, 2009)

What are the two amber ones you have on the shelf?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for asking Tim.  I knew someone would notice.  Just a couple little space fillers.

 This was a buck find at the flea market.  I could think of a hundred vulgar jokes to go along with it.  I've seen the Blown In The USA ones, but never this one.










 This was a freebie at the same flea market.  I have no idea about it, but it and the little Woodland bottle fill the space for that other Walther & Bell nicely.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice drug stores. We dig them fairly often, especially in TC pits. On Sunday, we turned up a couple round Dohertys and an early H. Bowman. Be on the lookout, both the square Boston and Walther & Bell pharmacys come in deep cobalt. The early Gogings with the wide mouth also come in flint, amber and cobalt. In my recently dug pile I have a 5 1/2" clear square H.C. Kirk with mortar, pestle and belt.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Mike.  I sure would love to get some color in there, so finding an amber or cobalt would be awesome.  I saw that green Affleck that Dean got from you.  Man that one's pretty.  I think I saw that Kirk that you posted in a different thread too.  I'd love to do some digging with you if the occasion ever arises.  It would be nice to have one or more in my collection that I actually dug myself.


----------



## alcapone1130 (Aug 26, 2009)

wow those are great,very nice collection.how long have you worked on those?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 3, 2009)

> wow those are great,very nice collection.how long have you worked on those?


 
 Thanks.  It really hasn't taken too long to get em.  I just keep a vigilant eye out.

 Here's a couple more I just got today.  
 This one is just a larger version of one I already had.  I've got several with the same base embossing, but most are barely readable so it's nice to have one that's nice and strong.  (I rushed so the pics aren't that good)




 base





 This is a goodie.  My third different Gogings.  All say something different too which I like.  Their not just size variations.  A nice little apothecary.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice bottles -- there are so many shape, embossing and color variants with each druggist one can collect for years and still find something new to add to the collection. I've got a couple-three Hiram Pond bottles. For what was a small town Hollister produced a good number of druggists, flasks and sodas.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 3, 2009)

I've got 22 now, so I figure there's only about 700+ more[].  I'm hoping to pick up a few more at the Downieville show next week.  Funds are tight right now and I'll probably piss off the old lady, but what are ya gonna do?  It's also gonna be my first show so I'll probably spend most of my time there trying to keep my jaw off the floor.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Aaron, look for me at the show, wouldn't mind meeting another local collector. just put about 40lbs on my profile picture, i shouldn't  to hard to spot


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice collection Aaron.Thanks for posting.


----------



## ktbi (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Aaron...nice collection and pictures..thanks for posting...I'll be at Downieville too - hope to see you there....Ron


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice collection.  It's got to be more than a coincidence that many names familiar on Baltimore bottles seem also to be on Sacramento and San Francisco? bottles.  The Brack med I just dug has the same three stars, letter, and U.S.A. but also W.T. & CO. so it's a Whitall Tatum made bottle.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 2, 2009)

Finally got around to getting these posted.  Got most at the Downieville show.

 This guys huge at 8 1/4" tall.  Still needs to be cleaned.






 Traded for this one with Ron (ktbi).  Thanks again.










 This one dwarfed the others I had!





 See!





 Another big one.





 See!  I'm getting a smaller one next week.  Can't wait.










 This one has a great shape and great embossing.  All around cool bottle.





 See!





 Has to add new shelves of course.  The top two are all Sacramento.  The lower one is other California cities and towns.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 2, 2009)

I should be able to help you with a few more Sackamenna pharmacies. We dig them by the dozens.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 2, 2009)

That would be awesome!  Thanks Mike, I'd really appreciate it.  Like I said before too, if you ever need help on a dig I'd be glad to lend a hand.


----------



## Wilkie (Oct 2, 2009)

I love that Chas. J. Peters.  So how did you like your very first bottle show?I bet your chin hurts from walking around there with your jaw on the floor.  Did you meet anyone else there besides Ron?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 4, 2009)

We pulled a few more Sackamenna pharmacies from the privy depths today. I wasn't payin' too much attention, but there were a couple of script Washburns and rectangular G.S. Waits. Nothin' killa, just some interesting TC stuff. Normally, I won't put much effort into late housing, but what the heck. There were some rather nice poisons that did make it interesting, though. 
 Cobalt "knob job" triangles, amber rectangle "knobbers", an Owl triangle, and another blue iodine with glass dropper. No embossed beers or whiskies, so my level of excitement was about a 4. Another, hopefully older, pit was probed for tomorrow AM. Maybe I'll snap some action if it looks pic worthy.


----------



## Wilkie (Oct 4, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> We pulled a few more Sackamenna pharmacies from the privy depths today. I wasn't payin' too much attention, but there were a couple of script Washburns and rectangular G.S. Waits. Nothin' killa, just some interesting TC stuff. Normally, I won't put much effort into late housing, but what the heck. There were some rather nice poisons that did make it interesting, though.
> Cobalt "knob job" triangles, amber rectangle "knobbers", an Owl triangle, and another blue iodine with glass dropper. No embossed beers or whiskies, so my level of excitement was about a 4. Another, hopefully older, pit was probed for tomorrow AM. Maybe I'll snap some action if it looks pic worthy.


 Sounds like a pretty interesting hole to me.  What size owl did you pull out?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 5, 2009)

It was a 4 incher, Tim. Nothin' special, but it still had the cork in it. Yesterday's pit kicked out over a hundred bottles, but not too many keepers by my standards. I normally won't mess with TOC pits, but since we opened it up and found no ABMs on top we went for it. Some local pharmacies are sometimes worth a few hours labor.
 As you can see, these pits are messy, with lots of smashed household junk. They must have had a buncha rug rats 'cause there were at least 14 nursers in that hole. One interesting SF pharm, Wm. Himmelsbach, Pharmacist, Fillmore and Bush Sts, SF. Since it was unfamiliar to me it wasn't "returned to the depositor" like some were. The bummer about TOC pits is the sheer amount of "slickers". Oh yeah, I did pull out a neat green applied top etched "Freddie" beer from SF. A few clear older bevel base "hooters" and an urn shaped Palmer, too. The rest were samo-samo common patent meds and fruiters. Here's a snap of the trash filled dirt pile as the dig was ongoing. Nothing in that privy was worth wasting battery time on, believe me.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 5, 2009)

You don't sound too excited for someone that dug up a whole lot of boobies!!!  (nursers and hooters I believe you called 'em)!!!  LOL

 I'm sorry - I couldn't resist - serious though...question about the nursers you found - were they the older ones (lay down type with the long tube and nipple at the end?  Were any embossed? - Did you keep those?

 Also - when you dig and see fruit jars...if you see lids do you keep those?  If you re-bury all that stuff...draw me a map...I think it's time for a road trip!!!

 Hopefully when I do my first dig it will be a good one - cause just from a 1st time perspective I'm gonna have to keep it all!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh no, if we do all the work, we do keep most everything, to a point. "Hooters" are a local term of endearment" for Owl Drug Co embossed bottles. Most of the nursers were thrashed and were of the common "graduated nursing bottles", so weren't much. Some of the jars were more everyday CFJ, Mason Fruit Jars, and 1858s. No good closures, all the remained was the lid liners. Maybe next time. All I really want are 1860s, 70s and 80s pits. 1890s, maybe OK, anything newer not much interest and only if it's "desperation time".


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 5, 2009)

Are there any pontiled embossed Sacramento meds?


----------



## Wilkie (Oct 5, 2009)

If you ever have a pit like that with "non-keepers", instead of throwing 'em in, hire someone out to fill the pit in for you for the throw backs.........hint, hint...  (course, I'm sure Aaron would be willing to do it too, for the Sacramento embossed ones that you don't want)


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> Are there any pontiled embossed Sacramento meds?


 Yes, there are two. "Compound/ Fluid Extract/ Of Manzanita/ Drs McDonald and Levy/ Sacramento City/ California", oval, 4 !/2", Aqua, OP
                             "Rowler's Rheumatism Medicine/ Prepared By Dr. J. R. Boyce/ Sacramento", round, 8", Aqua, Green, OP, IP, SB

 Both bottles are extremely scarce and seldom dug. Back in the heyday of Old Sacramento digging, several examples of both bottles were dug by myself and others. Even at that time they brought an unheard of $125-150. Now, the manzanita is easily in the $750 range and the Boyce is double that. Go dig a few, you'll have plenty interested collectors.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 6, 2009)

> Wm. Himmelsbach, Pharmacist, Fillmore and Bush Sts, SF


 
 This one is listed in Miller's book but with the mysterious rating of "unrated" which he specifies as "not having enough information" about the given druggist bottle. I've got this Peters Sackamenna dose glass I'm looking to trade for something or other.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Lordbud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I emailed Ed about some Sackamenna bottles, but didn't even mention the SF one. I dug an "unknown"(?) G.S.Wait on Sunday. I can't recall this one, but forgetting bottles is easy for me. 4" strap sided rectangular.

 That trade works for me, Jason. I'll take a pic of the Himmelsbach for you.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Headin' out into the "wilderness" to maybe find a few more Sac pharms.


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe another SF druggie would help sweeten the pot...?
 Dose glasses are like hens teeth compared to the prescription bottles.[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 10, 2009)

Chuck pulled a Woodland "dosie' from today's pit. No glasses from that town are listed in Ed's book and it's new to me. The pharm bottles are available, in fact we dug a couple last week. J.V. Leithold/Pharmacist/Woodland, Cal.

 Here's an unusual and unlisted Sackamenna dosie.


----------



## Wilkie (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice dose glass Mike!


> OREIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Chuck pulled a Woodland "dosie' from today's pit. No glasses from that town are listed in Ed's book and it's new to me. The pharm bottles are available, in fact we dug a couple last week. J.V. Leithold/Pharmacist/Woodland, Cal.
> 
> Here's an unusual and unlisted Sackamenna dosie.


----------

